# Popper - trolling lures - tropical angler - GTs - MAcs etc



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm off on a wee trip in a few months - to the tropics - was looking into some big poppers for GTs etc - Ive seen some fancy ones with ball swivels where the hooks are anchored in..... they are 50 bucks - Ive seen many more much cheaper with out the ball swivels etc. So are these fancy ones worth the money or are necessary ???? Can anyone recommend a good brand thats not too exxy ?????? I'm also looking for a trolling lure - surface - or near surface that can be trolled at speed ????? Should this be a HB, or Pakula or Xmas trees - the species would be tunas yellow / blue / skipjacks - spaniards - etc etc

I'm all ears ... especially if you could take five stand out lures you could name inc colours to fit the above bill - BTY this is from a stinky not a Yak..


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey mate, 
Can't say I've fished for any GTs of that size, but I'd be sticking to some quality gear, considering the pressure it will be under. A lot of the hawaiian websites will have quite a bit of gear info you could look at, including favourite poppers. I think they call GTs "ulua" over there. Might be a little exy, but the last thing you want is gear failure on a trip like that. Best of luck.
Joel


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Have a look here: http://www.eastackle.com


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Halco roosta poppers work pretty good!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Enough to withstand the jaws of a GT ????


----------



## fishyman (Nov 27, 2007)

River 2 Sea DUMBELLS!


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I figure the hexy one's you were looking at were Nomad stickbaits? Although that seems a bit cheap - I think they are $60 without hooks. They're tried and tested though on epically big fish.

The river2sea dumbells and halco roostas look pretty tough, I think I have a big Gillies popper that looks the goods also.

A trolling lure - Xrap Mag30 or a the big Halcos - the white with red head is always a good colour. Maybe even a Lively Lures Mack Bait.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd recommend swapping out the trebs if you're going for big GT's. Had one flatten and straighten 3 sets on a scorpion last christmas.

If you need more than the Halco's etc then you are going for the super scary models. I hope you're packing some serious heat!!


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

check these out for an idea. sift through the various forum pages on each to find discussionsfor tackle.

most importantly, 7' strong rod (many in north WA go for the Calstar GF700H with SiC guides, this is my rod of choice for extra heavy duty work off the boat, and even the rocks), a stella 20000 or suitable daiwa/ van staal/ accurate reel, and lots of spare braid and leaders. and then poppers...

http://www.nomadsportfishing.com.au/nsa ... g_main.htm (they have a fantastic quality of popper, very proven in the conditions but exxy)

http://www.caranx.net/

http://www.anglers-proshop.com/product_ ... gory_id=36

http://www.360tuna.com/ - (has its own tackle site too)

http://www.hotbite.com.au/content/artic ... ?art_id=13 - recommended, Aussie content (and we are the best mate!!)

http://www.oceantackle.net/products_topwater_lures.php

and now, just for the tackle junkies...... woooohoooo!! you WILL need a bucket under your chin to catch the drool. these are what i have taken my inspiration from to build my own lures.. enjoy the visual feast 8)

http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f76/popper-pics-906/

http://www.seaspin.com/newforum/viewtopic.php?t=3920


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'll be using 7 foot Nitro Godzilla and the Twinpower 8000 HG (15kg? -drag) - its not the most expensive set up but I think its a reasonable start ??? Opinions offered... and before you try and get my to buy a Saltiga Dogfight...........no no no !!!! Not yet anyway 8)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm looking at a lot of poppers from OS and they are all exxy - I'm sure there are some good Aussi brands that will put up with some large fish... yes checked out the Halcos and own a few Gillies....

Woppie


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Just checked out the NOMAD site and theres some great MPEGS on there - have a look if you can

Woppie

PS thanks for all the replies so far.....

I'm toying with buy 3 poppers for 150 bucks (the so called fancy ones) or about 7 for the same money with people like River to Sea / Gillies etc


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Woppie

The Godzilla casts a 135 roosta popper a mile, so you should get a few of them esp in gold, also the green back orange belly worked for me.
Trolling for macks, go the Halco laser pro 190 crazy deep. Get a couple, good if the water is warm and the fish are deep and you are trolling. I went the chrome and pink. 
Some of the big Nomad poppers and stickbaits may be too heavy for you to cast with that rod (bit tippy for a popper rod)
Daiwa do a stickbait called a Dorado slider approx 80g available locally.

Roosta's are tough and cheap and if you put Owner st66 hooks on and heavy rings on all your lures you should be fine.
You should also get some pencil poppers to use with your twinpower HG. You could really get them moving.
2 more questions, What pound braid are you using? Where are you off to?

Cheers Dave


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Dave

Thanks for the info mate ... Maldives............ I was looking at 40 - 60 lb on the Twinpower.. that would be the main outfit with the Zilla. Its a surf trip on a live aboard with two tenders - so when the surf isnt happening i plan to fish... So I dont want to go mad buying a load of gear as its not ' really ' a fishing trip.......

So anymore suggestions.... I did check out the nomads and other fancy ones - but it seems you can get cheaper ones and upgrade the hard ware.... have you tried those bibless tremblers before HALCO.

I think the target specics will be GTs ( ive read that they are not massive there) blue / yellow fin tuna and span macs as well as other reefies..

Woppie


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Hiya Wopfish, I'll second the Roostas, and the need for strong hooks. Also take a stack of bucktail jigs!!! As many as your flight weight restrictions allow!!!! Did a surf charter to Tuomotus (way way east of Tahiti) two Decembers ago and I reckon the fishing on your trip will be similar.
Have you done a surf charter before? Despite the stuff in charter brochures etc I've found you rarely if ever get the time to fish from the tender boat or whatever that you think you will. The tender's off doing other things, it's first priority is transfer from boat to break etc etc etc (or in one case the rubber duck was a sad deflated rubber puddle on the front deck, but it was an Indo chicken boat!!) crew have other duties and passengers can't use it without em etc etc. Not trying to be a downer just realistic.
Anyway the point being you might be doing a LOT of fishing off the back of the charter boat at anchor. This is where the bucktails cannot be beaten. Went through dozens of em on my trip and they caught mean and nasty reefies up to 12kg plus (pelagics were quiet on this trip) in three to six metres of water. If I'd been using plastics and say factor in (very optomistic) three fish/strikes per plastic before it's torn I'd have run out on Day 3. Gotta factor in that non fishing surfers on the trip will be begging and pleading to use your lures too (what can you say? a charter boat in the middle of the Maldives can be a very small place, gotta keep everyone happy!!!).
If you anchor in a reef pass it can be awesome fishiong from the anchored charter boat. Also if there's strong current in the reef pass (there often is if they are draining a big atoll) you can anchor-troll a popper. Just cast out, let it drift a fair way from the boat, and put rod in rodholder!! 
The bucktails are just perfect for the type of fishing you may get, certainly at anchor. 
The only problem with decent bucktails is that they are very hard to find in Oz and if you do, the size/weights are limited and the prices are stupid. Best sizes for me were quarter once to about 2 onces (didn't do a lot of deeper water stuff). White, chartreuse and yellow or combos of these colours were all that was needed. STRONG hooks needed on the jigs. 
Sorry if I'm telling you how to eat apples (it may be your 20th surf adventure!!) but spare good quality hooks and line or lures are great gifts for the crew and you can get the reward of them going the extra yards for you. 
Raider metals or Asian rip offs also did well for me in the Tuomotus. I also snuck in a little 2-3kg spin outfit for fishing Tuomotu sand flats inside the atolls. No bonefish but had a ball with emperors (think a colourful tropical bream on steroids) scoffing lures in knee deep water! I understand maldives has this style of fishing too. 
Your trip sounds insane!!! Got two mates going to Pasta Point in June and I've been thinking about a Maldives outer atolls charter for ages so REALLy keen to read your trip report when you get home!! Have a blast!!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Bombora

Thanks for the heads up... your probably too right about the surfing situation !!! and yes I might be limited to fishing from the back of the boat... although this is quite a big boat. I have informed all the parties involved i want to FISH !!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: but that could mean JACK SH8T if they have other plans...... so I like the bucktail jig idea... I'll try and source some online and send you a link if you dont mind to see if they are up to the job !!!

Regards

Woppie

The buck tails are good because..... they are resilient ? cactch fish ? easy to use in shallow water ? off the back of a boat ??


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Mate the bucktails are great for all three reasons you mentioned. Also lots of nasty hook-snagging coral in the tropics and the single upwards facing hook better than treble-armed coral catching metals. I'm a mad fan of em so sorry for the frothing but EVERYTHING eats em. Can just leave em in a rod holder and the motion of the boat gets the bucktail (deer hair) breathing and pulsing, can jig em like a plastic, can mid-water retrieve em and can high speed retrieve em for tuna, macs etc. They do it all. Big single hook also safer than trebles on a boat a long way from nearest doc. And if home made or sourced from the US where they are cheap as they should be they are a lot less painful to lose than an $8 metal or $15 minnow! The crew on my Tuomotus trip where all local Tahitian fishermen/surfers and, well, I came home with no bucktails cause I gave em all away cause they loved em. If I had to pic one jig it would be either all white, or chartreuse/glow head, red thread collar and white bucktail with some flash. I can think of 12-15 species they took on my trip. Your charter with two tenders sounds awesome and how cool will it be if you can get out and hard-core fish from one of em. Have heard of monster marlin being hooked from tenders on surf trips!!! Seen pix of GTs to frightening size taken on Maldives trips. God I'm jealous you'll have a ball !!!!!!! (PS REALLY watch your coral cuts when surfing. No better treatment than soft new toothbrush for scrubbing _ oach! _ then lots of fresh lime juice _ double ouch!!!! _ then Betadine. This from a surfing doc who says no better treatment.)


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

hmm, i get the general idea of the bucktail, but how do you weight it? what is the head made of? any pics?

sorry, im starting to froth now too..


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Bombora

Again thanks for the info... I had a look at Cabelas in the USA for the jigs but wasnt sure if they had them there - more like spinner baits........... do they call them Bucktails there ??? Any suggested sites in USA to source from......

I agree with you about trebles... a nightmare I know at times !!!! I planned to take a collection of the 9' stickbaits (sluggos / plastics ) but I can imagine them being shredded in no time !!!!!

Yeah thanks for the advice on the coral cuts.. been there before on that one..... to be honest I'm not a great surfer (pommy cant surf!!!) but will be having a good go with some mates... I have heard from them (reliably) that the reef is deep and not razor like...... but I'll be packing a spare toothbrush just in case...

Ive got a few months to source so I might flick you a few links to see whats good... those Aus made chatterbaits look good ( for the fresh - Murray cod) and I think they are pretty oversized and beefed up for the cod .. maybe these would be the go...........

I have one jig... is this what you mean... I call it PINK THING .. I also attached a gulp shad as well

Woppie


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Hiya E Bay has heaps and heaps of cheap bucktails for sale. For an idea of what simple bucktails look like here's just one shop from the US: http://allwatersfishing.com/product_inf ... =1&sort=1a and this one also includes a great trick of sticking a plastic up its bum! And all for the princely sum of $us1.35! Mate your pink thing is exactly what I'm talking about, but with a bucktail tail instead of the artificial tail. The secret, I've read, is the fibres in the tail have air pockets, so they "swim" like no artificial fibre ever could. Even, as I said, just sitting in the water the bucktail fibres move and shimmy. You get lots of hits when the lure isn't moving. Maybe you could also search for hair jigs as the yanks also use that term to include things like arctic fox tail (brilliant for smller jigs as even more movement than bucktail, but shorter)
Hiya waterbaby; Wopfish's pic says it all and as said just replace artificial fibres with the natural stuff. 
Here's a Cabellas link, if googling try saltwater bicktail jigs as if you just search for bucktail jigs you gotta wade through hundreds of jigs made for the massive yankee freshwater fishing scene and they are nice jigs but not for the tropics! http://www.cabelas.com/ssubcat-1/cat601361.shtml and one other: http://www.cabelas.com/ssubcat-1/cat601361.shtml

Cheers B


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Bombora Buddy

got to shoot off mate thanks for the links will keep you informed next week now

Cheers

Woppie


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

They have arrived from Cabelas ... they look pretty good and they were cheapish.......... have yet to test them out.. but I'm hooked already

Thanks for the info fellas... Ive also sourced some GREAT GT poppers from the US half the price here and they look like they are pretty strong in their construction

Woppie


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

that pencil popper doesnt look like it will displace much water woppie - and where's the tow points and hook hangers??

I seriously think you got ripped (the red/black striped paint scheme is nice though).

:shock: :? :lol: :lol:

As for the jigs - look good. Let me guess though - 2/3/4 ounce head with an 8/0 hook?? How much were they?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA BEEFS !!!!!!! pencil popper for annorexic needle fish !!!

Have you got your reel yet !!! HAHAHAHA

The bucktails were just over 5 bucks inc shipping each........ so not too bad... I suppose they are a wee bit like a fly with a lead head

I also purchaesd a very cool jointed swimming lure called the sebile magic swimmer.. looks pretty good and very life like..... its a surface lure that sinks..

Regards

Woppie


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Jointed swimming lure huh? Is it SP or hardbody? The yanks are all over these things atm...they look amazing, i'm sure barra would go nuts for this one one this link...check it out, is amazing
http://s126.photobucket.com/albums/p117/Monkeyburner/?action=view&current=Yummy-Bream.flv

Interested to see how your bucktails go, might have a go at making some if they go alright. Have the moulds for the heads and an airbrush so just need the bucktail I spose.

reel still not here :? :shock:


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Good stuff digger. I got some of those exact style heads _ called Ultra Minnow _ from US jighead maker a fortnight ago and have been tying like a demon! Bucktail jigs work, plane and simple. Most versatile lure ever invented. Reckon that colour combo you got would be a special around yakka/baby pike schools if any survive the trip :lol: . Also got some wild squid shaped heads in the mail from US yesterday. Gonna be a tying frenzy this weekend. Jeez you got a great trip to look forward to.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

beefs said:


> Jointed swimming lure huh? Is it SP or hardbody? The yanks are all over these things atm...they look amazing, i'm sure barra would go nuts for this one one this link...check it out, is amazing
> http://s126.photobucket.com/albums/p117/Monkeyburner/?action=view&current=Yummy-Bream.flv
> 
> Interested to see how your bucktails go, might have a go at making some if they go alright. Have the moulds for the heads and an airbrush so just need the bucktail I spose.
> ...


I got all the gear from Complete Angler today and I will be making some up this weekend. Talking to Wopfish it still maybe cheeper just getting them from the US.


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Hiya Raw, mate just a heads up: don't use the fibres at the base of the bucktail _ the straight straw like ones - as they are very fragile and also don't breath like the slightly crinkly fibres/hairs further up the deer's tail. Those crinkley fibres have far superior movement! You can use the straw like hairs on smaller jigs by just using the top bits of those base hairs. It's the bottom of those straw-like hairs which aren't great. A really sharp old style razor blade, or box cutter, is good for trimming the hairs when you have tied em and before the gloss coat to protect the tie. 
If you are gonna paint the heads watch out the paint is compatable with the gloss coat you have in the pic. I've had some disasters in the past! Nail polish is actually OK with that brand of gloss coat in your pic. 
Also a personal thing and the great thing about tying em is you can do as you wish, but I find tying in the flash first is better than tying in after the buck hairs. This allows the bucktail to breath better and you can get a "now you see it now you don't" thing going with the flash. You can also if you want do a "firetail" style tie where the flash extends out a few cms beyond the hair. 
Have fun tying!!!


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

bombora said:


> Hiya Raw, mate just a heads up: don't use the fibres at the base of the bucktail _ the straight straw like ones - as they are very fragile and also don't breath like the slightly crinkly fibres/hairs further up the deer's tail. Those crinkley fibres have far superior movement! You can use the straw like hairs on smaller jigs by just using the top bits of those base hairs. It's the bottom of those straw-like hairs which aren't great. A really sharp old style razor blade, or box cutter, is good for trimming the hairs when you have tied em and before the gloss coat to protect the tie.
> If you are gonna paint the heads watch out the paint is compatable with the gloss coat you have in the pic. I've had some disasters in the past! Nail polish is actually OK with that brand of gloss coat in your pic.
> Also a personal thing and the great thing about tying em is you can do as you wish, but I find tying in the flash first is better than tying in after the buck hairs. This allows the bucktail to breath better and you can get a "now you see it now you don't" thing going with the flash. You can also if you want do a "firetail" style tie where the flash extends out a few cms beyond the hair.
> Have fun tying!!!


Thanks very much for the tips Bomby  . It's my first time making lures so all the advice is apreciated.


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

No wukkas. Mate my first ones were pretty agricultural as they say but still got some fish! They must have bit them in sympathy! Been promising for ages and ages but will try to get a mate who has dig camera (must be last person in the world not to have one) to put up some pix of some tying styles on the weekend. The longer shank hooks you got are actually good for adding a long slim plastic, or long slim strip of bait like squid. I like the Gulp turtle back worms and this makes a jig even more deadly in some situations! Cheers and happy tying.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Got these through the post - some off ebay (the tremblars - bottom of pic) the others were from 360 tackle in the US.. all ready fitted with Owner st 66 hooks.. and half the price for what you pay here. The two stckbaits were Gillies I bought here..........

The little stripped one is a Chugger called Nemo.. and the chartruese coloured one is a glow in the dark !!!!


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

They look the goods ***. I'll have a squiz at their site. Attached is a photo of one of the bucktails I made up as discussed earlier on this post. I'm going to give it a go out deep this weekend.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Rawprawn

You jig looks the goods - I reckon salmon or tailor for sure off the beach or sight cast to a school - tell us how you get on wont you

Woppie


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

GILLIES AND STRIKE ZONE ARE GOOD AS ARE RIVER2SEA And gillies I HAVENT CAUGHT ANY MONSTERS BUT HAVE CAUGHT FISH UP TO 15KG ON THESE LURES AND AN OLD FAVOURITE CALLED BONZA LURES (LOCALLY MADE) WHICH IS BASICALLY A BROOM HANDLE PAINTED PINK AND DOES THE BUSINESS CONSISTNETLY, THESE ARE ALL ROUND $25 YOU MISSED SOME BARGAINS ON EBAY LAST WEEK. THE EXPENSIVE POPPERS SURE LOOK GOOD BUT IF YOU HAVE A GOOD AFTERNOON AND LOSE FIVE OR SO POPPERS....... I DONT CONSIDER GT'S FUSSY WHEN IT COMES TO LURES
AS WITH ALL LURES I RECKON PRESENATION NOT A CUSTOM PAINT JOB IS THE KEY BUT IF YOU ARE ASKING $50+ YOU NEED TO JUSTIFY IT.
I HAVE SOME I WILL PART WITH LET ME KNOW VIA PM IF YOU ARE INTERESTED.
MACK MAULER AND RIVER2SEA DO NICE HIGH SPEED BIBLESS LURES


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info Sitonit..... I was intersted in the yank poppers perhaps less on the paintjob and more on the fittings.. as the hook anchor points have barrel swivels ( in order for the Gts not to pry the hookup out) they also come fitted with the heavy duty hard wear as in the hooks - hey but you have to admit Nemo does look cute !!! Shame he's going to get mauled :twisted:

At the bottom of the pic are the river to seas bibless HBs.... i'm hoping to nail some YFTs on these....

So what have you got on offer mate ..

WOppie


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

all of the lures i mentioned bar the bonza's which i cant find anymore so will keep , i think you said your reels max drag is 15kg so you could maybe fish 80lb braid but more likely 30-50lb which requires approx 5-10kg drag you wil burn the drag out/hammer your reel in an afternoon if you catch fish which do you on that set up so i wouldnt worry too much about the lures not handling it because if they smash up standard poppers your reel will follow shortly anyway. imho those super heavy lures are set up for stella saltigas and twin spins etc. i could be wrong i often am but lets see what everyone thinks. let me know if you are interested in the lures i have 10 poppers plus 2 bibless all new. ranging from 110-200 (125gm)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Sitonit... I'm pretty tooled up with a twinpower 8000 PG and a Saltiga 4000... not the biggest heaviest of the range.. but hopefully not enough to stuff up after a day... I'm looking at using 50 lb braid and up to 100 lb leader - running about 8-9 kg drag - thats the tops I reckon... even the guys using the Dogfights I dont think go much past 10kg on the drag - but I could be wrong...


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

just an opinion but the 4000 stella made for 6kg line the spool will spin more than two and a half the number of times per metre of line taken when compared to a 10000 so much more heat and much more stress and as you are asking the drag to do up to four times its max working load it will stress your reel the main point i was making that having lures that will take a direct hit from a missile is excessive when the rest of your gear isnt up to it, the stella will hold around 120-130m of 50lb braid you will lose say 1/3-1/2 in a cast which again decreases reel diameter increasing the number of times it spins per metre of line taken, the twin power is slightly better. I reckon less poundage more line and whatever poppers you can afford to lose. If the big fish come along.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Good point ??? Never thought of it like that........

:shock:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

So my reel holds 300 meters of 50 lb... so I reckon a 40 meter cast.. being realistic is going to give me 260 to play with . The other reel holds 270 of 40lb - so that will give me 230 to play with... I'm presuming a GT is going to reef me before he speeds off into the distance and take alot of line ???? Now maybe a YFT might be different ????


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

wopfish said:


> So my reel holds 300 meters of 50 lb... so I reckon a 40 meter cast.. being realistic is going to give me 260 to play with . The other reel holds 270 of 40lb - so that will give me 230 to play with... I'm presuming a GT is going to reef me before he speeds off into the distance and take alot of line ???? Now maybe a YFT might be different ????


if you are fishing from a yak thats heaps, that amount of drag you can apply should see being towed rather then losing line....


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Astro from a stinker mate !!!


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Raw top effort on the bucktail! Great proportions and I wish my first ones looked as good as your one does! My first were marine toothbrushes. Slip a tiny liver of squid or belly flap on it, jig and hold on! cheers Bombie


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

some field test notes on big poppers etc for you woppie.

Halco roostas don't sit down in the rear end enough and are prone to skipping/jumping out of the water at in-opportune times.

Only stole the hooks off my Gillies however I did have some Captiva Yamatoya or Komachi poppers. Apparently these are the Gillies poppers but in prettier clothing. Well that clothing comes off quicker than the wrapper around a box entitled "new expensive tackle" at your place...I cast it maybe 5 or 6 times and all the paint of both sides had peeled/flaked off. Also the dumbell shaped one (Yamatoya) bloody sinks...what good is a popper that sinks I ask? So basically they look good but are shite. (Tackleworld just had a big (apparently) compulsary buy of these so look out and avoid.

River 2 Sea Dumbells are the goods except upgrade the trebles for GTs equal to and above the ones in my post - they bent. I also started to pull the eyelet out of one but I think its just the wire pulling into the wood rather than breaking and it caught a few fish before it happened.

Nomad/Blackjack stickbaits are the goods. Thats all we tried


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Beefs for the heads up !!! Yup Ive checked out the nomads - YIKES $$$$$$.... I'm hoping that the US ones (that Ive bought )should be the bomb - and I reckon with them tooling them up with the good hooks should say something for their expectations of their lure... did you loose any of the nomads ?????

Any how mate glad to see all your plans coming together and nailing those fish............

So I should take extra trebles and split rings etc... any other suggestions ???

Woppie

PS Do the GTs have any nasty spikey bits when your handling them ???


----------



## Hecle (Jan 21, 2008)

There are some very decent spikes around the wrist of of a GT's tail. The gloves i wear for casting are more than enough to sort that though along with a pair of 24kg lip gripper scales.

I would rate dark/grey River2Sea dumbells in the 150 size as your absolute hands down best bet & by far easier to cast & retrive than the jumbos....
They cast like a bullet on say PE4 or 5 with 80pd leader ideal & sit nice & low in the water, throw lots of spray & are pretty easy on the shoulders to retrive.
I have Nomad stickbaits & the Gilles ones too & i actually think the gilles swims more seductivly but - i have never managed a single GT on a stickbait...

Have you taken your gear down to a local whalf & tried belting out cast for say 30 min? This will quikly get you sorted with what you & your gear can actually look at casing for long hot days on your trip. You could soon be looking for a good pair of full fingered gloves & perfecting your line connections.

All owner 10 or 11 splits & ST66 trebs

ALWAYS have your number one popper outfit loaded and ready to fire (often a long way away) at bait being smashed by the very beasts you seek!

Cheers
Hec


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Hec

some choice advice there - YUP that was next on my list to do - get out on the wharf and start casting - see whats good and bad

I might post you later with any further Qs

regards

Woppie


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

As Hec said Woppie - the tail end of a GT is bloody sharp! Was suprised actually - need a towel or gloves to do it safely. They actually don't move around much in the boat - wear themselves out i'd say.

The Nomads are hexy - check out Campells tackle ( ithink - aussie site) and search blackjack lures. EXACTLY the same as nomads and the stickbaits are about $11 cheaper, the poppers about $18 cheaper I think. I loved the stickbaits - 3 fish in 3 casts on our first day out...the fusilier colour was great, especially out at the reef as thats the main food source.

Yeah carry spare splits and hooks...why not hey?


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Woppie,

I'd take one or 2 pencil poppers also. Cup face bloopers / chuggers are great for the action and a lot of splash. They will also tire you out quicker  
If it's calm water and you're after a faster retrieve, pencils worked quickly can get results.

Yes take trebles, rings, quality swivels, gloves, twisted leader, fluro leader, split ring pliers (heavy duty, Owner 60, red handle).....and practice your KNOTS..... ;-)

cheers Dave


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Dave do you mean this shape ???


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

*** if you get tired and you are anchored in a reef pass, or at least in an area with decent current (most likely so the anchor remains set) just put on a popper, flip cast a few metres and let the current take it out as far as you want. Retrieve and pop away without getting knackered  . Or an even more lazy way: cast out the floating popper or minnow, put rod in holder and let current do all the work! (Particularly good to do as you are enjoying the evening beers!) Jeez you must be getting exited as the departure date gets closer!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info Bommie..... yup Ive tried that one before in Samoa - I waded out to the break in the reef cast into it let the drift take the popper out and cranked it back... and Ive got those bucktails to waft in the back of the boat... but that does remind me I might just take some occy straps with me as I'm not sure if the boat has any rod holders...

Woppie


----------



## Hecle (Jan 21, 2008)

Yup there pencil poppers and are a top option when you know fish are nearby, lkewise for the stickbaits. Easier to retrive but not the same "im over here" type thing as a cup face.

Hec


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

So a cup face is the one to wake them up and the penicls speed can then entice a little more vigour out of them to fire up !!!!


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Green eyes green eyes green eyes!!!!!! I can feel an itch I gotta stratch and go do somethign similar!!


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

wopfish said:


> So a cup face is the one to wake them up and the penicls speed can then entice a little more vigour out of them to fire up !!!!


Yeah that's pretty close. Different things will work at different times. Pencils are particularly good for 'juvenile' fish in the 15kg bracket, which will happily chase down any fast fleeing fish (lure).
Big GT's (30kg) tend to be ambush predators, so a well placed chugger around a bommie will be smashed and buried faster than you can say "Help...someone hang on to me before I take my new Saltiga swimming".
Ofcourse if your fishing near good bait schools or structure, you might have a few GT's trying to chase down your lure :twisted:

Are you doing some back and upper body exercises so you can go the distance..

Dave


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Mate take some big tuna skirts and have em out the back whenever you are motoring/sailing to the next break, good chance of getting something big or even a rainbow runner :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Back and upper body exercises !!!! Well before I go fishing I'll be surfing for 6 hours a day !!!! SO we'll see if I can last ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) MAybe I should just stick a floating big gulp out the back !!!!!

Woppie


----------

